
One-third of senior Americans don’t use computers - slyu
https://seungin-lyu.com/one-third-of-senior-americans-don-t-use-computers/
======
orionblastar
There are some people you just cannot train to use a computer. We all have
that relative that has a computer and doesn't know much about using it.

I remember they bought Video Professor disks and could not get the disks to
work. Now there is Youtube, but you got a lot of nonsense in Youtube as well.

My mother cannot figure out her own password for email, so she could not read
it. We tried teaching her but she is too old to learn it or something. We
don't want to use a weak password and get her email hacked. We do all of the
Internet requests for her on my PC that reads her email for her.

There are also the poor that cannot afford computers and are lucky to have a
smartphone.

There is no cure, it is a learning disability.

